# New to Tricycles



## Branded (Jul 20, 2022)

I'm new to the vintage tricycle ownership and have acquired these 2 Tricycles and I'm looking for more information. The maroon tricycle I've narrowed down to as being a Gendren Pioneer Truss. The green tricycle I believe is also a Gendren but the tricycle and head badge has been painted over. I haven't tried scraping the paint off of the head badge in fear of damaging it. Can anyone confirm what I have and maybe an idea on values and or rarity of either of the tricycles


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 20, 2022)

My thoughts are both 1920s with the red strap trike a little earlier than the green one. I’m thinking about a hundred each. @ridingtoy @cr250mark @Oldbikes what you guys think?


----------



## Branded (Jul 20, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> My thoughts are both 1920s with the red strap trike a little earlier than the green one. I’m thinking about a hundred each. @ridingtoy @cr250mark @Oldbikes what you guys think?




what I’ve found so far the is the Maroon Pioneer Truss Tricycle is 1914 era.


----------



## HEMI426 (Jul 20, 2022)

Welcome to the Cabe, within 1 and 1/2 hrs of joining the Cabe you got info from one of the best on the Cabe (Freqman1) he is the go to source for trikes, wagons, pedal cars, sleds and much more. He has helped me alot. Be careful pulling that tape off that leather seat.


----------



## Branded (Jul 20, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Welcome to the Cabe, within 1 and 1/2 hrs of joining the Cabe you got info from one of the best on the Cabe (Freqman1) he is the go to source for trikes, wagons, pedal cars, sleds and much more. He has helped me alot. Be careful pulling that tape off that leather seat.



Thanks for the welcome and the heads up on the tape. Freqman1 valued them at $100 each. Guess I better take the offer I got from a local bicycle shop and collector. He has offered $200 each, I’m wanting to keep one of them but I’m not sure which one. I’m kinda leaning towards keeping the green on. I do like the original paint and gold pinstripes  on the maroon tricycle


----------



## Branded (Jul 20, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> My thoughts are both 1920s with the red strap trike a little earlier than the green one. I’m thinking about a hundred each. @ridingtoy @cr250mark @Oldbikes what you guys think?



Do you have any insight as to the make on the green tricycle by looking at the style or shape of the head badge


----------



## Branded (Jul 20, 2022)

Here’s what I’ve found.
The moroon Pioneer is the High Grade Truss. Maroon makes it a high grade and red would have been a standard. If the green bike is actually a Gendren as I’m thing it would be Pioneer Climax Tubular Truss Frame. This is all going my what I’ve found searching the interweb, these the reason I’m here to get opinions from the experts.
Thanks again for in help and insight.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 20, 2022)

I'm thinking the green one could be an American model by American National, judging by the head badge shape that I can see in the photos. Definitely not a Colson head badge. Gendron Wheel eventually came under the American National umbrella. Here's a bit of AN history since you're new to collecting tricycles: https://www.fabtintoys.com/american-national/

You've got a tough decision as to which one to keep.

Dave


----------



## Branded (Jul 20, 2022)

ridingtoy said:


> I'm thinking the green one could be an American model by American National, judging by the head badge shape that I can see in the photos. Definitely not a Colson head badge. Gendron Wheel eventually came under the American National umbrella. Here's a bit of AN history since you're new to collecting tricycles: https://www.fabtintoys.com/american-national/
> 
> You've got a tough decision as to which one to keep.
> 
> Dave



They’re are both neat tricycles, I’ll do some studying American National.
Thanks for the lead !


----------



## cr250mark (Jul 20, 2022)

Red is late 20’s Gendron pioneer

green early 30’ American national
4 way tube connection on rear frame is pretty
Textbook ( on board w dave )


----------



## Branded (Jul 20, 2022)

cr250mark said:


> Red is late 20’s Gendron pioneer
> 
> green early 30’ American national
> 4 way tube connection on rear frame is pretty
> ...


----------



## cr250mark (Jul 20, 2022)

Gendron


----------

